# Topics > Space >  On-Orbit Servicing, Assembly, and Manufacturing 2 (OSAM-2), Archinaut, technology platform that enables autonomous manufacture and assembly of spacecraft systems on orbit, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

NASA

Made In Space

Northrop Grumman Corporation

Oceaneering Space Systems

Redwire Space

projectarchinaut.com

Archinaut on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Made in Space's off-world manufacturing

Published on May 6, 2017




> Made in Space's Archinaut technology can manufacture heavy equipment like satellites in micro-gravity.


"Made In Space reveals the Archinaut, a robot-operated factory in the sky"

by Lora Kolodny
May 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist2

On-Orbit Servicing, Assembly, and Manufacturing 2 (OSAM-2) Animation

Jun 23, 2022




> The private-public partnership with NASA and Redwire will demonstrate the ability of a small spacecraft – OSAM-2 (On-Orbit Servicing, Manufacturing and Assembly) – to manufacture and assemble spacecraft components in low-Earth orbit. (Redwire)


"Redwire’s Trailblazing OSAM-2 Mission Passes Critical NASA Milestone"

April 6, 2022

----------

